# I'll Create a Free Sitemap for your Site!



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

What is a sitemap? A sitemap is basically a map of your site. It's a page that contains links to every page of your site, all in one location.

Click here for my site's sitemap.

Why should you have a sitemap? Because it helps your visitor/customer find things easier on your site, without having to use a complex search engine.

And on top of that, you can submit your sitemaps XML (Click to view mine), which I will also give you, to google, his will tell google exactly how many pages you have on your site, so they can index your site much faster, and better. To submit your sitemap to google, click here.

Just give me the URL of your website, and that's it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you going to make it my hand or by using something like this?
http://www.xml-sitemaps.com/

Could you please make a sitemap of microsoft.com  ?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

I use Coffeecup Google Sitemap.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

knight_47 said:


> I use Coffeecup Google Sitemap.


Well, we're still cheaters, one way or another.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Meh, cheaters is a little harsh. I prefer 'shortcutter'


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

knight_47 said:


> Meh, cheaters is a little harsh. I prefer 'shortcutter'


Ok.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

i'd like a free one? -cnelson.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Microsoft.com please. Oh and, what the heck, I've already got a sitemap but I'll let you make me a new one just cause I feel like it. 

www.erikswan.net

There you go.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

cnelson04

Your sitemap, and your XML. It's basically useless because you don't use TITLES!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Erikswan:

Sitemap

XML

And I'm not ganna make one for google or MS!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

It would be really funny to see how long it would take for a sitemap of MS's site. 

CoffeeCup has some really great, high-quality software too.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful! Thank you for that.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

That is such an impersonable sitemap though, looks more like a archived forum result in a search...


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Which one are you referring to?  I'm just going to use the XML file, I don't really have a use for the visual sitemap.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sequal7 said:


> That is such an impersonable sitemap though, looks more like a archived forum result in a search...


Isn't that what a sitemap is though?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Is the html page based off the XML?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Well if you mean "directly linked off the XML" than no, I don't think so, but they have the same content basically so yeah, it's based off of it, and the XML is based off the HTML.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

i havn't seen a sitemap since what, 1999 probably, i didn't know anyone still used them to be honest.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, "hidden" XML sitemaps (for the search engines) are getting very popular...


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

can you make one for me please: http://giovanni.xenweb.net

thanks!!!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sure.

Sitemap: www.knight47.com/map/gmap.html

XML: www.knight47.com/map/gmap.xml


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

What do i do with them?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

One more thing, I'm going to delete these sitemaps off my HD after a few days, so please save them, and don't hotlink!

Edit: Giovannicosta, add them to google with this link. https://www.google.com/webmasters/sitemaps/siteoverview

Or you can just provide a sitemap, so people that browse your site can see all the pages you have.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I am using Smart FTp how can I upload them to http://giovanni.xenweb.net, not public_html. i want to upload it to my actual http://giovanni.xenweb.net to make it http://giovanni.xenweb.net/sitemap.xml?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

you have to upload it in the public_html folder, and the final result would be giovanni.xenweb.net/sitemap.xml


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

google sitemaps are very valuable to the person who asked about them above

public_html is server-speak for your home directory


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

How can i save the HTML version and XML version to my hard drive to upload?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Open the page in your browser

File>>Save Page As


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

can you create one for here please: http://www.gldc.co.nr

Thanks Knight!!!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

I already did?? It's the same site

Sitemap: www.knight47.com/map/gmap.html

XML: www.knight47.com/map/gmap.xml


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey knight 

If you could, I would love a sitemap for www.ifgagentrecruit.com


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

smooth246 said:


> Hey knight
> 
> If you could, I would love a sitemap for www.ifgagentrecruit.com


Sure thing, here it is:

www.knight47.com/map/map2.html

www.knight47.com/map/map2.xml


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

knight_47 said:


> Sure thing, here it is:
> 
> www.knight47.com/map/map2.html
> 
> www.knight47.com/map/map2.xml


Thanks :up: I really appreciate it.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi knight_47, once again - thanks for my sitemap, but can I show you a few things: http://giovanni.xenweb.net/sitemap.html - 
1. for some reason I get red "X"s next to the link names.
2. Top My homepage link doesnt work
3.There are two my homepage links, one in bold, the other as a link.
4. Computer forums Index is not a link.
5. Wiki and Atari Jaguar? Dont get it
6. Some new pages that I added are missing.

Any idea on how to solve some of these problems (I know number 6 will need a new sitemap to be created).

Thanks! Keep up the good work knight_47!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> Hi knight_47, once again - thanks for my sitemap, but can I show you a few things: http://giovanni.xenweb.net/sitemap.html -
> 1. for some reason I get red "X"s next to the link names.
> 2. Top My homepage link doesnt work
> 3.There are two my homepage links, one in bold, the other as a link.
> ...


You're suppose to save the images to the same place the html file is located. The reason the new pages aren't updated is because I haven't indexed them!!

Give me a min, and I'll re-index your site, including the forum, and I'll tweak it up a bit.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

knight_47, thanks for your help, when you say images what do you mean by that, what images?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You might want to work on your sitemap a little, giovannicosta. It could use (better) capitalization and ordering.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You need to create a new sitemap everytime you update your site.

Save the little folder icons.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Giovannicosta here is your new sitemap:

www.knight47.com/map/gmap.html

www.knight47.com/map/gmap.xml

The 3 images you also need to save:

www.knight47.com/map/smfile.gif
www.knight47.com/map/smimg.gif
www.knight47.com/map/smfolder.gif

And make sure you save these to your own server, because I'll be deleting them after a few days.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

I didn't know you were a girl Giovannicosta !


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I am not! Where did you see that?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey, are you insulting me!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm confused...as usual


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Opps, sorry!

I was talking to ferrija1 through PM's about our forums and the server time glitches:


ferrija1 said:


> It said that at Xen Web though it may have said it at your place. This also happened at giovanni's place and *she *replyed to my PM saying...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

So ferrija that giovanni was a girl?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Hahaha... I am very confused...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

This is another thread that we are intermittently hijacking...


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

covert215 said:


> This is another thread that we are intermittently hijacking...


Yeah, pretty much , i think I should clear things up. I am sure that ferrija1 didn't mean to call me a girl, maybe a typing error. And I am not a girl! Good! HEHE!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes I didn't mean to .

I said this on accident:


> It said that at Xen Web though it may have said it at your place. This also happened at giovanni's place and she replyed to my PM saying...


And then this happened:


> knight said:
> 
> 
> > giovanni is a chick!?!
> ...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

It says so right on his homepage


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I am having an outward, audible, expression of amusement.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

What does it says?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

knight, 5 stars on embarassing me. You *had* to point out that little error, huh?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Any way, with that out of the way, we can talk about other things to hijack this thread.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> knight, 5 stars on embarassing me. You *had* to point out that little error, huh?


Sorry!


giovannicosta said:


> Any way, with that out of the way, we can talk about other things to hijack this thread.


Hey! No hacking my thread!!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

hijacking, not hacking


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

covert215 said:


> hijacking, not hacking


Opps, I ment hijacking.


----------

